# Premium Edge vs Fromm



## capella008 (Aug 8, 2012)

My 3.5 month old GSD pup has been experiencing some loose stool. Since we got her, we have had her on Chicken Soup for the Soul Large Breed Puppy. My 3 year old husky/GSD mix has always done well on that food and it is affordable for the quality. 

It seems like since we have had the puppy, her stool has been periodically loose. Sometimes it would start off solid, then it would get watery. Sometimes it was all watery. We informed our vet of this. Fecal test came back negative. Vet recommended probiotics, which did nothing. Back to the vet - giardia test came back negative. This week she is on an antibiotic "just in case" she has some kind of bacteria in her as well as a broad spectrum dewormer (for 3 days) and Hill's Science Diet i/d. After day 1 on the i/d food, her stool has been solid.

From what I've been reading on this forum, most of the time when pups experience loose stool, it seems like you just switch their food or add pumpkin and it seems to help. I'm thinking she probably doesn't have an infection (still LOTS of energy, drinking and eating normally), so I'm going to switch her food. I made a trip to a local feed store that sells the better kinds of foods, compared the costs for what we can actually afford, and have it narrowed down to two: Premium Edge Large Breed Puppy or Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy.

Which would you recommend and why? Thank you very much!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I used the Fromm on my puppy because that is what the breeder fed and it seems the company is small, does its own in house manufacturing and has an excellent quality program...and the pup was doing well on it. Now at a year I have switched him over to a slightly higher protein food but I was very happy. No experience with the premium edge.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Treat for giardia anyway. Do 5+ days of fenbendazole. 

I do prefer Fromm over the others you mentioned due to quality control. No recalls, family company.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I have no personal experience with Premium Edge, but I have fed Chicken Soup and currently feed Fromm. My male is very sensitive and can't tolerate Chicken Soup, and after trying a few other things, we settled with Fromm. I like the fact that there haven't been any recalls and the company is family owned. My male did well with Fromm Gold, as well as the Duck & Sweet Potato, Game Bird, Salmon, and Whitefish & Potato formulas. I think that my dogs do best with a grain free kibble, and they now eat Fromm Surf & Turf and are doing extremely well. I recommend it to anybody looking for a high quality kibble.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed both of my dogs Fromm (Gold LBP and Gold Adult) and have nothing but praise for the food and company. There's a store within 10 minutes that sells it and I get every 10th bag free. Great food, good price, family company, and lots of selection 

Never heard of or tried the other one personally so can't comment on it


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Premium Edge is manufactured by Diamond. It's the least expensive brand carried at the local boutique-style pet supply store. Diamond has experienced recalls BUT past recalls don't necessarily indicate there will be future recalls, any more than a lack of recalls guarantees a company will never have any. You just have to weigh the risks/benefits and decide for yourself.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I feed Premium Edge Skin and Coat (or the 4Health version). All my dogs are doing great on it. I have never tried Fromm.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Fromm is one of the better dog foods made today. It is made in house and is a quality dog food, Edge is made by Diamond and Diamond is the worst dog food manufacture in the world. You can totally trust Fromm but you CAN NOT TRUST Diamond. I would never feed any product made by Diamond never ever. I would feed Purina before I would feed anything made by Diamond.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> Premium Edge is manufactured by Diamond. It's the least expensive brand carried at the local boutique-style pet supply store. Diamond has experienced recalls BUT past recalls don't necessarily indicate there will be future recalls, any more than a lack of recalls guarantees a company will never have any. You just have to weigh the risks/benefits and decide for yourself.


Don't bet on it. Any company who had recalls and that recall effected 15 people and almost killed a little girl, then got violations after that recall can not be trusted. Diamond is a dirt ball company and that's why Solid Gold and Canidae took their business elsewhere. If Gerber baby food did this, would you feed that baby food to your baby?? So why do it to your dog??


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I feed Fromm and absolutely love it, a lot of variety and all my dogs love it, their coats are shiny and the food just smells fresh when you open the bag, even my 11 year old picky Chihuahua loves it.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I stwiched from totw, after the last recall, to fromm, gold large breed, had to put Heidi on Fromm grain free cause of loose stools,


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm also feeding Fromm LBP because: it seems to be one of the better foods, my puppy is healthy with firm stools, and I like to support family businesses. The only thing I didn't like is that when I went by the bag's daily serving guide, my puppy was underweight. After consulting with my vet, I increased his daily amount.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Don't bet on it. Any company who had recalls and that recall effected 15 people and almost killed a little girl, then got violations after that recall can not be trusted. Diamond is a dirt ball company and that's why Solid Gold and Canidae took their business elsewhere. If Gerber baby food did this, would you feed that baby food to your baby?? So why do it to your dog??


If you avoid recalled foods, you should avoid Champion and Blue Buffalo. Both have had recalls. There is more to the analysis than whether a company has had a recall.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I fed Premium Edge... my dog is sensitive to EVERYTHING. He did not do well on any variety...severe skin reactions. I feed Pinnacle LI now... I know a few people who had dogs with bad reactions to Premium Edge.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I have fed Fromm and my 3 dogs (GSDs and mini Poodle) were doing great on it. If only I could get it locally I would continue feeding it, but unluckily for me I could only get it ordering it online.


----------



## capella008 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all of the input, everyone! We're starting to make the switch to Fromm today for both dogs. They were both very excited to eat dinner this evening!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Zookeep said:


> If you avoid recalled foods, you should avoid Champion and Blue Buffalo. Both have had recalls. There is more to the analysis than whether a company has had a recall.


LOL,, but only Diamond has gotten VIOLATION'S BY INSPECTORS AFTER THEY WERE AWARE THAT THE INSPECTORS WERE COMING. Diamond had a weeks notice to clean up their act, WHICH THEY DIDN'T. Diamonds recall almost KILLED A YOUNG CHILD.... DO YOU UNDERSTAND THE DIFFERENCE??? Even menu's HUGE recall NEVER effected humans, nor were their any violation'S afterwards!!!! ONLY DIAMOND HAS BEEN/GONE TO SUCH A LOW LEVEL..Feed what you want, but if I were you and couldn't afford a decent food, I still would NOT feed a Diamond product. But I can afford to feed any brand, NO MATTER WHAT IT COST'S..And that's why I add home cooked food to my dog's kibble, cooked just for him...


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you even tried to follow the lawsuit against Diamond??? Yes, a lawsuit you don't almost kill children and not get sued. The best statement made by the FDA was,,, ""If Diamond had operated in compliance with FDA rules, England said, they would appear much less culpable and could use the favorable inspection to bolster their legal cases and public image."" I just really can't believe people would still fed this.. And by the way DIAMOND HAS HAD MANY AND I MEAN MANY RECALLS..

FDA Inspection Likely to Further Implicate Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Have you even tried to follow the lawsuit against Diamond??? Yes, a lawsuit you don't almost kill children and not get sued. The best statement made by the FDA was,,, ""If Diamond had operated in compliance with FDA rules, England said, they would appear much less culpable and could use the favorable inspection to bolster their legal cases and public image."" I just really can't believe people would still fed this.. And by the way DIAMOND HAS HAD MANY AND I MEAN MANY RECALLS..
> 
> FDA Inspection Likely to Further Implicate Diamond Pet Foods


The quote about the the lawsuit was from a consultant, not the FDA.

You do know that Champion was sued for false advertising, right?

http://www.khlaw.com/Files/8348_PALUpdateNo.19.pdf (page 4)


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Zookeep said:


> The quote about the the lawsuit was from a consultant, not the FDA.
> 
> You do know that Champion was sued for false advertising, right?
> 
> http://www.khlaw.com/Files/8348_PALUpdateNo.19.pdf (page 4)


Good lord! Nowhere in this entire thread has Champion or their foods even been mentioned by anyone but you. This is a thread about Fromm and Premium Edge. Give the personal vendetta against Champion a rest for god's sake. 

On subject: Fromm is an excellent food and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it. Premium Edge I have no experience with and can't say anything about it.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I tried the Premium Edge,but it made my dogs very itchy. I've seen Fromm,but never used it.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Good lord! Nowhere in this entire thread has Champion or their foods even been mentioned by anyone but you. This is a thread about Fromm and Premium Edge. Give the personal vendetta against Champion a rest for god's sake.
> 
> On subject: Fromm is an excellent food and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it. Premium Edge I have no experience with and can't say anything about it.


This person post's under another name, monster something. If you notice all this person does is bash Champion. Most likely a salesman from another dog food company who is extremely jealous. I was also told that about the time this person started posting here, that Champion had fired a few people. So there ya go, you choose.

I really like Fromm and have fed it the past and Tony did great on it. Why I don't fed Fromm is that it isn't available in my area or I would rotate in my dogs diet.


----------

